
Git-backed static website powered entirely by AWS - modinfo
https://github.com/alestic/aws-git-backed-static-website
======
biggestlou
Kudos to the author for writing this up and making it work. The feeling that
washes over me, however, is relief that we now have platforms like Netlify and
a few others that do this for us.

